# Under Responding



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Sorry to bother you but I was wondering if you have any advice you can give me.

I had my first IVF cycle back in Feb/March this year. I under responded to the stims. I was taking menogon (3 amps daily) and ended up taking this for an extra week but still have only produced 2 follies so the cycle was converted to IUI ... negative.

I started my current IVF cycle in May and am now on day 9 of stims (4 amps per day of menopur this time). I have just had my first follie scan and again I am under responding. Only four follies were visible and they were really small. EC was meant to be next Monday and obviously that will now not happen. I am going to continue taking the stims for another few days to see if anything happens - though the clinic don't seem very hopeful.

On both cycle my womb lining has thinned and then thickened up perfectly - again today I was told the lining was excellent.

The nurse took my blood today to check FSH levels but had said the clinic hadn't thought they would be a problem as when tested previously they were in the normal range.

Have you any ideas on why this is happening to me? What would you suggest my next step would be, especially if this cycle does get abandoned.

I feel extremely frustrated, especially as as far as my clinic is concerned both cycles (I think ... definately the first) count as "go's" on the NHS so that would be my whack. I feel as though my first, and now potentially this, cycle has been "wasted".

Sorry again for bothering you - I just hope you have some ideas/suggestions to help me or can at least give me an idea of what to ask the clinic etc.

Thanks loads in advance
Dee
x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

PS .....

Peter ... another thought, my mind is going crazy!

What are all the different stim drugs called and what is my chance of responding differently to any of them as opposed to menogon or menopur?

Sorry to be a pest - I have an over active brain today!

Dee
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Please see my comments in your text:
> 
> Hi Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Try suggesting Urofollitropin or Gonal F or Puregon. Any of these might be better for you.
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Just wanted to say thanks loads for your advice and the work you do on here ... you're a STAR!

Dee
xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter
I know you are going away tomorrow but am hoping that you see this before you go and can give me some more advice please.
I have copied my post to my cycle buddies - I think it explains everything.
Thanks in advance
Dee
x



Afternoon Girls

Wel I am back from my scan and all was not well. IVF is looking very very doubtful - I'm back first thing Monday morning for another scan.

Apologies in advance for the following rant!

Dr thinks they might convert to IUI again on Tuesday? I'm struggling to feel very positive about that, not because it failed last time but because I don't even know if there is any chance of it working. DH and I are classed as "unexplained" because we have been trying for so long without success. Because, we were "unexplained" the clinic decided that no matter what the outcome of any tests our route would be IVF. So they didn't bother doing many tests. When we got our negative I asked about tubal tests ... but they said no point so as far as I know my tubes could be knackered and IUI doesn't stand a chance.

Then I asked the Dr about what would happen if this time failed. In a round about way she basically told me that I was on a high dosage of drugs and my ovaries weren't responding how they should so there would be very little point in trying again!
I asked about other (different) drugs adn she told me there was no point if I hadn't responded to the menogon or menopur then I wasn't going to respond.

My other question to the Dr today was about whether or not this attempt would count as a "go". And, yes apparently it does. I said I thought it wouldn't unless we got to EC - Dr said that an IVF attempt is classed as a go once you start taking the drugs.

To say I am extremely wound up at the moment is an understatement.

I know Peter is going away tomorrow, but I am going to copy this post to him in hope that he can give me some advice before Monday. Any advice from anyone else would be really appreciated too.

Catch you all later (when I am a little calmer)

Love
Dee
xx


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Dee I really feel for you it doesn't seem like your getting a very good service.
With our first clinic they only did the basic tests and put us through 4 IUIs when we got refered to Barts they did more involved tests and it seems that although hubbys  were ok they weren't surviving over 24 hours so they would never have got to the egg. I was most upset and annoyed as we'd wasted alot of money and heartbreak on something that was never going to work.
Could you change clinics to get another opinion? and to honest I can't see why that's classed as a go as we were told it would only be classed if we got to EC.
I really hope things work out for you Dee I really think like yourself that they should do more tests.
Love Clarexx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Dee

sorry you are having a bad time. Are you on the long day 21 protocol with the down regging first? If you are then you may get a better response with the short protocol where you go straight to stims?

Hope you are ok

Sophie
xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> I know you are going away tomorrow but am hoping that you see this before you go and can give me some more advice please.
> I have copied my post to my cycle buddies - I think it explains everything.
> Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Peter

Thanks loads for taking the time to reply.

Fortunately for me at the end of last week things started looking a bit brighter. The clinic decided that they would do EC on my 3 follicles ... although the Dr didnt think they would get 3 eggs as she thought one of the follies may be too small. Anyway to cut a long story short ... they got 3 eggs, 3 out of 3 fertilised and I had 2 embryos transfered back.

I value your advice, although hopefully I will not have to now follow it and change clinics ... "touch wood" at the end of my 2ww we will be PG!!!!

Thanks again Peter
Dee
xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dee said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Thanks loads for taking the time to reply.
> 
> ...


Well done and good luck!!!!

Peter


----------

